# Lets see those bag and rack set ups!



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

No no, not "that" type of rack setup. Lets keep this clean ladies and gentlemen... 

After a lot of research and deliberation, I ordered my cross-check commuter (custom build) and it should be ready this coming week! Now I just need to put the final bits and pieces together including fenders, racks and bags.

There seem to be a lot of varieties of rack and bag setups, each with specific functional design considerations. Some are for commuting, others for long tours, and some just city errands and urban adventures. Some setups are inexpensive hash-togethers, and others, well, you know how it is...

Anyways, I'd like to see what setup everyone here is running, what their purpose is for, what they haul, and their likes or dislikes. Is your rack stable? How is the handling under load? What specific functionality do you like about your bags, or do you just like the looks? 

On a side note, personally I'm looking to do an starter setup with one bag (or area) to store my bike tools and a spare tube (I always carry too many tools as I am mountain biker), and another bag or area for hauling a small amount of groceries or items from say, the hardware or office supply store. If the new bike works out, who knows, I may look into hauling more for distance commuting or light touring.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

My principle application is commuting. I have a locker room at work, so I don't have to carry allot. This is my solution:








This Topeak bag can be paired with a Specific Topeak rack. Together the bags slides onto the rack and clicks into place. You can put it on or take it off in about a second. I had it on the commuter light rail on Saturday with the trunk bag slung over my shoulder. I took the bike down off the train's rack and clicked the trunk bag onto the bike. There were audible "oooowwssss" from nearby passengers. If you don't need the ton of space full panniers offer, this is a very easy solution. 

Scot


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

+1 on the topeak rack


----------



## slupo (Jan 27, 2005)

Use the same Topeak Trunk bag except one of the pannies tore


----------



## joel2old (Feb 22, 2008)

use the topeak rack and use two different topeak bags. one bag smaller so i can choose which one i need for that days activity. easy to use slide on bag makes life easier.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Edit: REI picture links suck. So no pics.

Commuting to work, I just use one pannier, and that's it. The handlebar bag is nice for keeping my cell phone, work badge, and garage door opener in.

The only drawback to the panniers is it's one big compartment, so small things fall to the bottom.

I've never used all of those at once.

I started out with just the trunk bag, and decided to get panniers later. The advantage is how fast and easy it is to just pick up/set down a pannier as opposed to velcroing the trunk bag down in 3 places.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Show us your handlebar bags too.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*bags*

I use a Carradice Barley seatbag with the optional Bagman rack. Carries all of the gear that I need for commuting -- lunch, wallet, cell phone, tools and tire repair gear, clothes for the day. Tried a rear rack with rackpack for a while but I didn't like the way it made my bike handle. The beauty of the Carradice system is the weight is centered and doesn't affect bike handling. I don't use a handlebar bag and need that space anyway for lights, computer, etc.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I use the Carradice Barley for my commutes too. Here it is on my Surly Steamroller...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

here's mine...planet bike rack, Cannondale bag


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Topeak rack, and collapsible wire baskets.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Nitto Campee Rack & Ortleib Office Bag*

Not cheap but a good setup. I commute about 12 - 14 miles each way with: laptop, few files/folders, minimal clothes, extra gear, etc. which gets to be quite heavy. Only use one bag because i can get by jamming it all in. Rack is sturdy and bag is easy to mount / adjust and accommodates my laptop. I also have a small trunk bag i use for errands - something old and used from REI or similar. 

Need to get some grocery panniers.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Tubus/Ortlieb*

I like the Tubus and Ortlieb combo for rack and bags.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of mine... I need some new ones. Got a different seat now.


joe


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

*Another user of teh Topeak*

I like the bag, so far. I waterproofed the seams (best I could)... well see how the rain goes this winter!

nK


----------



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool setups. I am digging the versatility of the topeak and the elegance of the Carradice bags.

It looks like the majority is using rear racks? I wonder, where is the front rack and handlebar bag crowd?


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*The beauty of the Topeak bag is the way it is designed*



Loraura said:


> Edit: REI picture links suck. So no pics.
> 
> Commuting to work, I just use one pannier, and that's it. The handlebar bag is nice for keeping my cell phone, work badge, and garage door opener in.
> 
> ...


to snap and slide off of the Topeak rack. No more velcro at Topeak.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> I use a Carradice Barley seatbag with the optional Bagman rack. Carries all of the gear that I need for commuting -- lunch, wallet, cell phone, tools and tire repair gear, clothes for the day. Tried a rear rack with rackpack for a while but I didn't like the way it made my bike handle. The beauty of the Carradice system is the weight is centered and doesn't affect bike handling. I don't use a handlebar bag and need that space anyway for lights, computer, etc.


I'm with you on the bike handling wierd with a rack. But let me ask you this . . . 

Everyday, I need to bring food (a fair bit), tools, wallet, phone, and jeans, shirt, undershirt, and boxers. Can this all fit in there? 

http://www.calhouncycle.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=897&idcategory=0


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*another version*

Saddlebags instead of Ortliebs


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

*Front rack crew reporting for duty!*

Homebrew CETMA inspired front rack. The bag is a Columbia camera bag (or possibly a lunch box- not quite sure, don`t really matter) that I`ve since put a pseudo quick release system on. The battery pack for one light goes in the front pocket of the bag when I know I`ll be oug after dark. The other light is dyno driven.








My rear rack usually gets a gym bag tied in (I prefer clothes line to bungies) when I want to carry more than what fits in my front lunch box. It also works great for lugging twelve-packs of soda to work.








The front "sorta low" rider rack for my mtb just survived it`s maiden voyage- design mostly coppied from Surly with a little bit of OMM in the mounting department. The bar bag on my mtb is off the shelf C-dale. I used to have that system on my commute bike before I built up my current method and it worked fine- just boring. I still have QR mount plates for C-dale on my mtb, my wife`s bike and our tandem and have both small and big bags that interchange. Pretty good system, but I learned after I bought them that other similar stuff is out there for much less $$$.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*carradice*



Pablo said:


> I'm with you on the bike handling wierd with a rack. But let me ask you this . . .
> 
> Everyday, I need to bring food (a fair bit), tools, wallet, phone, and jeans, shirt, undershirt, and boxers. Can this all fit in there?
> 
> http://www.calhouncycle.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=897&idcategory=0


The stuff you listed is almost exactly what I carry every day, except for the jeans (which I leave in my office). If you don't think the Barley would be big enough, get a Pendle or one of the other larger Carradice bags. The Pendle has 50% more volume than the Barley, if I remember correctly. Some of their other bags are twice as large and more. 

I would caution someone not to get much more volume than you need, however. There could be a tendency to overpack and carry too much gear if you have larger bags. I used to backpack a lot and learn to pack light. There have been very few occasions when my Barley did not have enough room for my needs -- mainly when I have to take something unusual to work, like food for a potluck lunch.

Also, the Carradice bags work better when full. If not full, they tend to sag and lose shape. So I always carry some clothes to work whether I need them or not on that day. Thus I usually have a small stockpile of shirts, tees, etc. The hardest things to pack are towels and jeans because they take up a lot of volume, so I tend to bring them to work on days that I drive. However, I can fit jeans or towels in the Barley, but do not have room for lunch on those days.

Another thing that helps is that I leave certain clothes in my office all the time, namely shoes, slacks, towel, belt, bath supplies. No point carrying that stuff back and forth every day unless you are a clean freak and want a fresh towel every day.

BTW, check out Acorn bags if you are interested in the Barley. It is essentially the same size and design. If you get a Carradice bag, you can get much better prices and selection by ordering from England. I got mine from SJS Cycles in Britain because all of the US dealers were out of stock at the time. Even with shipping costs and the lousy exchange rate for the dollar, it was about $20 less than US dealers. Also get the Bagman rack, which keeps the bags from swaying and hitting your legs.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

rcnute said:


> Show us your handlebar bags too.


I'm a total bag wh0re, especially when it comes to Carradice. I've got the Barley and the Bike Bureau and the Shopper.

But this is my recent favorite:










Great for riding with a DSLR, because I can stop and whip it out without getting off the bike (not c()De). I built a little four-legged, padded shelf that goes inside. My toolbag goes under the shelf, and the camera sits on top of it. Keep meaning to post pics of the contraption ...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

tribune said:


> Cool setups. I am digging the versatility of the topeak and the elegance of the Carradice bags.
> 
> It looks like the majority is using rear racks? I wonder, where is the front rack and handlebar bag crowd?


I'll take a photo of my Berthoud/Mark's Rack once my decaleur gets here.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

3,000 words.......

I could go on.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Here is a pic of my Frost River bag on my Trucker

View attachment 143362


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

brianmcg said:


> Here is a pic of my Frost River bag on my Trucker
> 
> View attachment 143362




is frost river still around? or is just their website kaput? they had been unloading stuff on ebay but no more


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> is frost river still around? or is just their website kaput? they had been unloading stuff on ebay but no more


Don't recall the source but read they're closing down and issuing refunds for undelivered product.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> is frost river still around? or is just their website kaput? they had been unloading stuff on ebay but no more


Here is one for sale:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Frost-River-Gunflint-Trail-Large-Canvas-Bicycle-Bag_W0QQitemZ280274868813QQihZ018QQcategoryZ62131QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I wish I had known they were selling stuff on ebay. I would have loaded up.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Berthoud Bags*

on Nitto Racks, is my usual. The first shows the full panniers and handlebar bag. The second a rack top bag and the third a garment bag/rear pannier. That one is not Berthoud.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Berthoud bag, decaleur, Mark's Rack.


----------

